# Not mine. Focal 27wX Pair NIB 550$



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^Pretty good deal for NIB units.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Focal-Utopia-27WX-11-inch-sub-woofers-New-old-stock-/130733995837?pt=Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures&hash=item1e705a773d


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there a link for this please ?


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Fixed. Derp.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Had one of these in a custom enclosure, can't imagine how great two of them would sound. Too bad I'm going 15" or else I would be willing to find out.


----------

